# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Hersenen attente senioren oplossing voor Alzheimer

## FRANCOIS580

*Hersenen attente senioren oplossing voor Alzheimer* 

Wetenschappers zoeken nu al jaren wereldwijd naar een doeltreffend geneesmiddel tegen Alzheimer, dé ouderdomsziekte bij uitstek. Als gevolg van de toenemende vergrijzing, zal dit gezondheidsprobleem de komende jaren alleen maar toenemen. Men hoopt nu in de hersenen van actieve en attente senioren eindelijk een oplossing te vinden tegen Alzheimer. 

Hoog bejaarden die nog actief zijn en dagelijks hun krant lezen, zijn lang geen uitzondering. Ze bestaan, en hoe ouder we worden hoe meer slachtoffers Alzheimer zal maken. Daartegenover staat dat ook het aantal attente en schrandere senioren zal groeien. Wetenschappers aan de Northwestern universiteit van Chicago onderzochten met behulp van een MR- scanner de hersenen van een aantal tachtigjarigen bij wie hun hersenen nog even attent en scherp reageerden dan toen ze pakweg vijftig waren.Tijdens dit uitgebreid onderzoek scoorden deze hoogbejaarden opvallend hoog in allerlei geheugentests waar ze werden aan onderworpen. Deze kwieke bejaarden lieten zelfs betere resultaten noteren dat deelnemers die in leeftijd varieerden tussen 50 en 65 jaar. Hun hersenscans werden van deze attente bejaarden werden uitgebreid onderzocht én vergeleken met die van leeftijdsgenoten en met die van vijftigers. Beide leeftijdsgroepen scoorden opmerkelijk lager dat de schrandere en actieve tachtigers.

*Dikkere buitenlaag hersenen*
De onderzoekers aan de universiteit van Chicago kwamen tijdens hun onderzoeken tot enkele opmerkelijke vaststellingen. Zo stelden ze bij de kwieke tachtigers vast dat de buitenste laag van hun hersenen, in medische termen de cortex genoemd, nog veel dikker was dan doorgaans bij het geval is. De voorste en ongeordende hersenschors die in belangrijke mate onze aandacht en concentratie bepaald, bleek uit de resultaten van het MR onderzoek opvallend dikker en in betere conditie van van diegenen die dertig en meer jaren jonger waren.

*Verlies hersencellen onderdeel ouder worden*
﻿Dat is écht opmerkelijk omdat het verlies en afsterven van onze grijze cellen nu eenmaal het gevolg is van ons.../...

Lees verder...

----------

